

Space Junk a Growing Threat for Astronauts in Orbit - hornokplease
http://www.space.com/11305-space-junk-astronauts-bigger-threat.html

======
yaks_hairbrush
One of my favorite details in Wall-E is how when the ship blasts off from
Earth, it scatters a bunch of orbital debris.

Any ideas on how to clean up space junk?

------
phlux
Which is a more pressing matter, the great oceanic garbage gyres or the
orbital gyres.

How do we fix these? Garbage and space taxes?

We need a garbage x prize for cleanup ideas for both.

